# Culpepper done for the season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/5041324

They are slowly sinking into a battle for the number 1 draft choice.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, best thing they can do is loose the rest of their games this season and then fire everyone, including the secrataries, and rebuild totally next year. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh well.......... uke:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Trade the focker! Fire the head coach! and hope for a brighter future...

The Vikings brightest star has been Moss the past couple of years and when the running attack was good so were the Vikes. If the Vikings don't get a handle on a defensive attack, were screwed!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Can you say Matt Leinhart??????? I knew that you could!!!!!! 

At least 1 year for Daunte to come back. That puts him about Nov.1 of next year and even then probably not 100%. I wouldn't be surprised if they just cut him. What else can you do. You will get a good draft choice and have to pay him good money and I cannot believe that anyone would give a plug nickel for Daunte at this point, with his season and this injury. What else could possibly go wrong for this team. Ever think you would wish for the Denny Greene years???? uke: uke: uke: :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The talent level on the team is close to most others around the league. What has been missing is a winning attitude. You can change a teams attitude three ways.

New coach and staff!

Influx of players who know how to win!

Most times it is the third! Do both of the above.

I am old enough to remember Les Steckel. We have had the same thing happen as then. No direction at the ownership level. A parade of injury on the offensive side of the ball. A revolving coaching staff for both offense and defense and a head coach that is a great position coach, but not a head coach.

I never liked Greene, but he was smart enough to have good help. Look at where a lot of them are today. Dungy and Bilenck as an example. Look at the sidelines of the Vikes this year. Are there any future NFL head coaches on the side line?

I am a long time fan that has suffered through worse things than this. Dauntee is not worth much right now, nor will he be until he is back in pads! We will have some decent position picks in the draft more than likely either before or after the Texans or NO and Green Bay. You have a QB with a lot of talent and getting to an age where he should be maturing even more. Unless they want to draft Michel Vicks younger brother the crop of QB's out there are not great!

Think back to all the #1 picks that are no longer playing or high draft picks over the last 8 years! I will stick with Daunte and hope that we get a coach capable of putting people around him that will be able to create a offensive scheme for him to work in and with!

Look back at the first years of Farve. Without a good QB coach, Bret would not be playing today. He was very much like Dauntee until he got the right coaching staff around him. Even Farve cannot produce wins for a bad coached and personal depleted team. Nor did Montana when he went to KC. It is not one player but more like the organization needs an enema! Wait for the water bottle and tube boys that will come at the end of the season. We will see a better and brighter team and one possibly capable of reaching and winning the SB!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Culpepper OUT?? HE was never IN..

Trade culpepper, fire Tice, Fire the O-Line..blah blah blah......


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Madison, you just worry about your dogs this weekend. :lol:

Boy this new owner must be thinking what the **** did I get myself into? He has some serious decisions to make.

1) Tice and the rest of the staff SHOULD get the boot. Now he has to re-shuffle the entire deck.
2) What do you do with Culpepper? He just got an extension and pay raise didn't he? With his performance this year, how is he trade material now?
3) The defense was supposed to be "the big fix" with all of the free agents and money spent on them. What do you do there?
4) Is Moore the big answer at RB?
5) :eyeroll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Madison, you just worry about your dogs this weekend. :lol:
> :


haha.. I cant wait for this weekends match up!! Goph's are looking good.. THat Kessle or Kessler kid is gonna be a guy to watch..

Being we got swept by the Beavers I'm not gonna talk trash just yet.. :lol: :lol:

Vikings suck uke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, gophs/dogs at the Decc is always a dog fight. :lol: 
(No pun intended)

The Vikes have to be the biggest flops in professional sports history. I can't think of a team of any sport in my lifetime that went from contender to possibly looking at the #1 pick in the draft 7 games into a season. All with or without the so called leader/starting QB. What the?? Only to a Viking fan could this possibly happen to. What's even worse is that at least the Pack are loosing close games on the road to the same teams the Vikes are getting pounded by 30 to 40 pts. to..... OUCH. He// these games are over with before the half. :lol:

GO VIKES!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Someone being interviewed on ESPNews yesterday said "This is the worst thing to happen to the Vikings this year." I thought, "the worst thing next to Culpepper BEING ABLE TO PLAY!" LOL. :lol:

The Minnesota Vikings: the Chicago Cubs of the NFL. "Wait'll next year!"


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

#1 pick here we come :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> "This is the worst thing to happen to the Vikings this year."


Actually in a twisted sort of way I think it is. With the way things were going WITH Culpepper at the helm they could have landed on "rock bottom" with the meat head. Now it just gives Tice another excuse to throw around for their horse sh.. season.



> #1 pick here we come


Yeah if they get it in on time. They'll find a way to pizz that one away even if they do get it. Troy Williamson has been a real impact pick hasn't he? :lol: Maybe next year they could find an even smaller, faster receiver who can't get open for a pass.

Oh lets not forget my favorite free agent pickup. Fred Smoot, the secondary savior.. I can see why he trash talks so much, with all of the top notch blanket coverage he's displayed this season. What a tool he is, I don't think he could cover my air conditioner. Yeah get some more like him. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> What a tool he is, I don't think he could cover my air conditioner. quote]
> 
> LOL! Great stuff Goldy!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey the uniforms still look cool!!!! :beer:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Remember this just a few months ago, how alot of us were picking how the vikings would finish, including myself.  WOW

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15470&highlight=vikings :huh:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Draft Reggie bush


----------

